
Parts of the Viral Glitter Bomb Video Were Indeed Faked - imjk
https://www.businessinsider.com/mark-rober-admits-youtube-glitter-bomb-video-was-unwittingly-faked-2018-12
======
imjk
Here's Mark Rober's explanation:
[https://twitter.com/MarkRober/status/1075767629703372800](https://twitter.com/MarkRober/status/1075767629703372800)

------
Cypher
stop spreading fake news!

